# The Power of a Plant-based lifestyle.



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

The Power of Plants. Several years ago, my thirty-something-year-old "bonus" son's gout and inflammatory issues resulted in him having to be wheel-chaired through the airport. Needless to say, he was overweight. Today, he successfully completed his first MARATHON. Well done!
#plantstrong #wfpb #plantbased #plantpowered #cowtownmarathon

*Before*









*After









David and his physician sister who, along with her physician husband, got us all living a WFPB lifestyle)








*
Color us proud!


----------



## gleepish (Mar 10, 2003)

That's fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

He looks great!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

He looks amazing!! Hubby recently found out he has fatty liver disease that needs to be fixed now! He should be eating this way but I'm struggling to get him to change. When someone has been a steak and potato guy their entire life, change can be difficult.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> He looks amazing!! Hubby recently found out he has fatty liver disease that needs to be fixed now! He should be eating this way but I'm struggling to get him to change. When someone has been a steak and potato guy their entire life, change can be difficult.


I was just like your husband and I did it. (I am probably much older than your husband, too.) There is hope.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> I was just like your husband and I did it. (I am probably much older than your husband, too.) There is hope.


Did you wean into it or go cold turkey?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> Did you wean into it or go cold turkey?


Cold turkey. For the past two years, I have had no dairy, no eggs, and no cheese. And, the only meat I've eaten over the past two years is two fish dinners and one bratwurst.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Cabin Fever said:


> Cold turkey. For the past two years, I have had no dairy, no eggs, and no cheese. And, the only meat I've eaten over the past two years is two fish dinners and one bratwurst.


I bet you feel so much better


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> I bet you feel so much better


I should. My doctor took me off of the five medicines that he prescribed for me. I am positive that one or more of those meds made me feel tired and sluggish. Today, I have the that energy I had decades ago.


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> He looks amazing!! Hubby recently found out he has fatty liver disease that needs to be fixed now! He should be eating this way but I'm struggling to get him to change. When someone has been a steak and potato guy their entire life, change can be difficult.


Cleveland Clinic put my brother on keto for fatty liver. Worked wonders.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

LOL, for me steak is a health food! My bloodwork stabilizes and I feel very much better! 

Fatty liver. Hm. He might simply try reducing the fat in his diet: there ARE lean cuts of steak out there, and then there is oven-baked chicken and such. Personally I never overeat on fat because I dislike fat. Also poor blood sugar control can raise the fat in your body, as your body will form triglycerides out of fat and sugar and store it in your body: because I am a diabetic I do monitor my blood sugars.

In the end, Oregon1986, your brother will have to decide change his diet. And it is not an easy decision to make! When I was first diagnosed with diabetes, I decided that I WOULD take care of my health because I did not wish to leave my small children Motherless.

I WAS hungry for a while, until I got some recipes together that both nourished me and did not leave me hungry. 

I cannot give you info on recipes that will suit your brother because I simply do not know enough about him. For myself a whole-plant diet would not work because I have issues with my blood sugar: if your brother does NOT have issues with his blood sugar then the Whole Plant diet might do him some good, but if he is like me it would not. Folks like me eat more lean protein to be healthy

At any rate, while you can give your brother moral support, but, only your brother can decide if his health is something that he will fight for. Because it *IS* a fight to change your diet that much


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Healthy fats are not a problem with fatty liver. Olive oil, butter, lard, bacon grease, and avocado oil are good. Vegetable oils are not. They cause inflammation. The biggest no-no's are alcohol, pop, fruit juice, grains, all sugar. This is from info my brother got from Cleveland Clinic.


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

@Cabin Fever LOVE this!!  and I can't thank you and the others doing WFPB for helping me do what I can on my budget. I was eating decently healthy before I added some of the WFPB things in--it just added new ideas and experiences. When my budget straightens out more after the move, I will be working even more toward incorporating WFPB, although I do love me some meat, and I probably will never go entirely over the fence. If I got it down to meat 2x/week, I will be thrilled!


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> LOL, for me steak is a health food! My bloodwork stabilizes and I feel very much better!
> 
> Fatty liver. Hm. He might simply try reducing the fat in his diet: there ARE lean cuts of steak out there, and then there is oven-baked chicken and such. Personally I never overeat on fat because I dislike fat. Also poor blood sugar control can raise the fat in your body, as your body will form triglycerides out of fat and sugar and store it in your body: because I am a diabetic I do monitor my blood sugars.
> 
> ...


Dietary fat doesnt make you fat nor give you fatty liver disease. High carb diet does that.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Notice the after photo the guy is bald. I guess we can assume a plant based diet causes massive hair loss?????


----------

